# Birchbox November 2015 Spoilers



## sakura33 (Oct 16, 2015)

Someone on Reddit posted the spoiler for the curated box (first part of her video):



I think it looks pretty exciting!


----------



## BreZblue (Oct 16, 2015)

GlamLifeGuru box (US) will include:

-Living proof perfect hair day dry shampoo

-Shiseido ultimate eye concentrate

-Jouer lip enhancer

-Avene hydrating serum

-LOC shadow stick in day trip (copper)


----------



## sakura33 (Oct 16, 2015)

Also- the dry shampoo "sample" is the travel size that retails for $12 I think?


----------



## amyd1259 (Oct 16, 2015)

This box looks awesome!


----------



## awesomegan13 (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm pretty excited for this box as well!


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 17, 2015)

Am I the only one who finds Tati artificial? :/
This box looks good though. I like the sizes and always wanted to try that Jouer lip balm.
The shadow color looks nice, too.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 17, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Am I the only one who finds Tati artificial? :/


Nope, I agree. But they're all pretty much like that so I expect it now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bliss10977 (Oct 17, 2015)

This is a nice box!


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Oct 17, 2015)

Can't wait to see sample choice but no matter what it is, I can't imagine it's much better than the Tati box for me. I favor skin products and all her picks seem amazing.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 17, 2015)

I don't care for the youtuber, but I love the box!!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 17, 2015)

Pretty good box! I can't wait to see the PYS choices


----------



## laura10801 (Oct 18, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Am I the only one who finds Tati artificial? :/


Totally artificial.  She needs deep breaths to deal with the excitement of this box?  I think she needs medication if that's true.

ANOTHER dry shampoo!  I love Living Proof, but I don't need another dry shampoo.  I'm interested in PYS, though.


----------



## erniekins (Oct 18, 2015)

I know this probably isn't the best place to post it, but I was thinking wouldn't it be cool if birch box came out with an advent calendar?


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 18, 2015)

Something tells me November PYS would be that LOC eye shadow pencil in different shades, since they are trying to promote their brand and they will get products reviewed fast this way to build reputation.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 19, 2015)

interesting,  I wouldn't mind a different shade to pick from!


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 19, 2015)

erniekins said:


> I know this probably isn't the best place to post it, but I was thinking wouldn't it be cool if birch box came out with an advent calendar?


Maybe there should be a thread just for advent calendars. I bought the one from Tarte on clearance around July. It allowed me to sample all their greatest hits. A BB one would be great especially if some of it was life style items or candy. Remember the chocolates from last year?


----------



## CSCS2 (Oct 19, 2015)

According to this blog, the sample choice will be one of the LoC shadow sticks or lipstick! http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2015/10/birchbox-november-sample-choice-sneak-peek


----------



## biancardi (Oct 19, 2015)

Birchbox sent out the email this morning, so it will be either the lipstick or eye shadow.  I am interested in the berry plum shade for a lippie!


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 19, 2015)

I didn't receive the email but champagne shade eye shadow stick and red lippie look nice to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Hope, they introduce some neutral berry lipstick shades in the future, they are more flattering on everyone.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 19, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Am I the only one who finds Tati artificial? :/
> 
> This box looks good though. I like the sizes and always wanted to try that Jouer lip balm.
> 
> The shadow color looks nice, too.


I liked her better when she did couponing at drugstores.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm going for the berry plum lipstick because I haven't tried a shade like that yet.


----------



## amyd1259 (Oct 20, 2015)

I really like Tati. I watch a lot of youtubers and I feel like she has a lot of genuine love for beauty and make-up and a lot more knowledge than the average youtuber.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Oct 20, 2015)

I think the curated box looks amazing. I will definitely pick that on one account. I'm not sure about picking amongst the others. I am looking forward to the sample choice video. Hopefully there will be some decent swatches. Just in the packaging, I'm not sure any of the colors will be super flattering on me, so fingers crossed. I am glad we get to try LOC.


----------



## emwdz (Oct 20, 2015)

I want the curated box *AND *a mystery box w/ the PYS  :w00t: (that emoji is me b/c I'm a crazy person and truly don't need 10 sample products rn...)


----------



## littlemissnurse (Oct 20, 2015)

I think I'll go with that berry lipstick! I'm excited to try the Birchbox brand.


----------



## somabis1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Official page and video are up:

https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/video/birchbox-november-2015-sample-choice-and-birchbox-plus-reveal


----------



## sakura33 (Oct 21, 2015)

The webpage doesn't load for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just want to know what exactly the colors are for the sample choice


----------



## somabis1 (Oct 21, 2015)

sakura33 said:


> The webpage doesn't load for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just want to know what exactly the colors are for the sample choice


They had the page...and now it is removed...


----------



## bliss10977 (Oct 21, 2015)

sakura33 said:


> The webpage doesn't load for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just want to know what exactly the colors are for the sample choice


Try this one


----------



## somabis1 (Oct 21, 2015)

This is everything as of now....

Sample choice:

1. LOC Vibrant Matte Lipsticks – First Kiss, Glam Life, Wildest Dreams
2. LOC One &amp; Done Shadow Sticks – On Point, Impress Me
 
OR
 
Glam Life Guru Box:
 
1. Avene Hydrance Optimale Hydrating Serum
2. Living Proof Perfect Hair Day Dry Shampoo
3. LOC One &amp; Done Shadow Stick in Day Trip
4. Shiseido Ultimune Eye Power Infusing Eye Concentrate
5. Jouer Lip Enhancer


----------



## sakura33 (Oct 21, 2015)

Wow I really want that box (like the actual box)


----------



## Saiza (Oct 21, 2015)

I like the curated box, I don't like how the sample choice is all their own new makeup line. I'd rather have more of a variety.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm actually excited for this months box! I think it's a great way to get people to try out their new line of makeup, I can understand why some people wouldn't be impressed by that but I think it's great. Now to choose between glam life, wildest dreams, or impress me! And the box itself is gorgeous which doesn't hurt


----------



## carothcj (Oct 21, 2015)

Hmmmm tough choice. I love the curated box... But I'm not crazy about the eyeshadow shade in it. I'll probably still choose the curated box on one account and another shadow shade on my other account.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm going to choose the LOC shadow stick in Impress Me.  I think the color is gorgeous.

I also plan on buying more of the LOC line if this shadow stick lives up to it's name.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Oct 22, 2015)

I like the colors of the shadow sticks, but I can never get shadow sticks to work in my favor. They never seem to blend nicely for me. I'll probably choose the berry lip stick.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 22, 2015)

I just got the shadow stick I had ordered as soon as the line launched. I ordered it because I couldn't wait until the November box. I was too curios to see how they will be. (I know I have problems   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> , too obsessed with makeup)  I ordered the On Point color. It's very easy to apply and sets well. I liked it better than the Bobbi Brown sticks I have. It was a bit too much light shimmer for me (I had expected it to be more brownish shade) so I layered it with UD Naked palette shadows. The end result was great. I want to try other colors now.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Oct 22, 2015)

I think I'm going with the Curated Box on one account and the Shadow Stick in Impress Me on the other (assuming it's still available)... I wouldn't mind trying the lipstick, but I have so many lip colors, and I'm not sure if the nude shade (my favorite) would be too light for me.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm going for curated box on one, berry lippie on other and shadow stock in the darkest shade on third. I REALLY need to drop a box or two, lol.


----------



## jolibean (Oct 22, 2015)

Just signed up for a subscription. I've been putting it off since they seem to do a lot of fragrance and my family is very sensitive to perfumes. I'll try for a few months and see if I like it.


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 22, 2015)

Does anyone know the PYS date for Aces?  Thanks!


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 22, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Does anyone know the PYS date for Aces?  Thanks!


In the video, Lorelei said the early access will be on October 26th.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm re-subbing and extra box this month since the beta 2 additional full product boxes are done.

I want all the LOC!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 23, 2015)

I had ordered a lip product from the LOC line too but haven't got it yet. I'm anxiously waiting. If it's nearly as good as the eye shadow stick, I'll be needing to order other colors for sure. So far I'm impressed with the line. It exceeded my expectations especially for the price point. I like the fact that the size is small so I don't feel so guilty about wanting another color. It doesn't seem quite as much wasteful even though it still is since I have too many eye shadows. (it's just a tad bit easier to justify in my mind, crazy I know)  :lol:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 23, 2015)

Do we know if we'll be able to purchase the Tati curated box, like they've done in the past?


----------



## sarah576 (Oct 24, 2015)

Just watched the Nov. sample choice video. I'm really excited about trying the LOC eyeshadow!

I was about to order one, but now I'll wait until my box arrives to see if I want to purchase more. I also like that they are smaller sized - I rarely buy more makeup until I run out of something, so I agree with Reija, I don't have to feel guilty buying another color eyeshadow if I like it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 25, 2015)

I was corresponding with a CS rep over a promo code related issue and she just told me:
"Unfortunately, I see that our warehouse will be unable to ship LOC Ultimate Collection due to unforeseen inventory issues."

I wonder what will the new November PYS options be...

Update: She sent it to me by mistake. So, probably our PYS are not changed, it was just a shop sale related issue somebody else had.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Oct 26, 2015)

Any idea what time today PYS starts for ACES with the new method?


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 26, 2015)

No email yet.  Did anyone get their email?  Also, the link from last month is not working (and it usually does for me).


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 26, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> No email yet.  Did anyone get their email?  Also, the link from last month is not working (and it usually does for me).


I think that they are trying a new system this time. The link may not be working.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Oct 26, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> No email yet.  Did anyone get their email?  Also, the link from last month is not working (and it usually does for me).


Well this is frustrating... I also referred myself on a separate email to get the beauty blender promotion and it's not showing up that I referred anyone. FIX YOURSELF BIRCHBOX.


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 26, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> Well this is frustrating... I also referred myself on a separate email to get the beauty blender promotion and it's not showing up that I referred anyone. FIX YOURSELF BIRCHBOX.


I feel your pain.  Still no email!


----------



## biancardi (Oct 26, 2015)

I came here to see if anyone got an email and it looks like we haven't gotten them yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used the sample choice link that I always use and it is still showing october's box..


----------



## laura10801 (Oct 26, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I came here to see if anyone got an email and it looks like we haven't gotten them yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used the sample choice link that I always use and it is still showing october's box..


@blancardi, what link is that?


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Oct 26, 2015)

I believe they're using a new method this month. The way the video explained it, we log into our accounts, choose the "your box" link at the top, and then "customize your next month's box," (the same method for adding bb plus items and add-ons) and when sample choice is open, we make our choice there. The video did say they will send an email reminding us to do this, which I haven't gotten yet (both accounts are aces).

So I don't think the links from previous month's email will update. I did check my accounts via the aforementioned method within the last hour, and it doesn't look like the sample choice selections are open yet.


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 26, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> I believe they're using a new method this month. The way the video explained it, we log into our accounts, choose the "your box" link at the top, and then "customize your next month's box," (the same method for adding bb plus items and add-ons) and when sample choice is open, we make our choice there. The video did say they will send an email reminding us to do this, which I haven't gotten yet (both accounts are aces).
> 
> So I don't think the links from previous month's email will update. I did check my accounts via the aforementioned method within the last hour, and it doesn't look like the sample choice selections are open yet.


I did not know this.  Just checked my accounts but still not showing the choice option.  Bummer!


----------



## Erica Sikma (Oct 26, 2015)

no PYS email, and no options on the 'customize next month's box' yet....


----------



## H_D (Oct 26, 2015)

Just talked to customer service (by the way, notice that you can't talk to them on the phone anymore?? The phone recording directs you to the chat or email) and they said we are still getting emails with links and Aces should get theirs by the end of the day today. It is already 3pm PST....very late in the day already.


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 26, 2015)

Nothing for me on the east coast. I am hoping they still use an email reminder link or something.


----------



## cpl100 (Oct 26, 2015)

Time to flood their Twitter and Facebook I think!


----------



## Sunfish (Oct 26, 2015)

Are Aces still supposed to get early selection? The reveal video &amp; webpage don't mention Aces at all but only the friend referral.

I was hopeful that the supposed switch to the website link - rather than the email - would really smooth things out but apparently not. I truly do NOT understand why sample selection is consistently such an organizational mess; it makes NO sense.

Ah well...if this were the biggest concern in my life I'd be in great shape! Much easier to obsess about this though than things that really matter.


----------



## biancardi (Oct 26, 2015)

laura10801 said:


> @blancardi, what link is that?


they would email you with the link in the past months... it is tied to your account (or so I am told)


----------



## biancardi (Oct 26, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> I believe they're using a new method this month. The way the video explained it, we log into our accounts, choose the "your box" link at the top, and then "customize your next month's box," (the same method for adding bb plus items and add-ons) and when sample choice is open, we make our choice there. The video did say they will send an email reminding us to do this, which I haven't gotten yet (both accounts are aces).
> 
> So I don't think the links from previous month's email will update. I did check my accounts via the aforementioned method within the last hour, and it doesn't look like the sample choice selections are open yet.


ahhh, I see it now. But no november choices yet. The other way was so easy, I don't know why they changed it.. oh well.


----------



## H_D (Oct 26, 2015)

Sunfish said:


> Are Aces still supposed to get early selection? The reveal video &amp; webpage don't mention Aces at all but only the friend referral.
> 
> I was hopeful that the supposed switch to the website link - rather than the email - would really smooth things out but apparently not. I truly do NOT understand why sample selection is consistently such an organizational mess; it makes NO sense.
> 
> Ah well...if this were the biggest concern in my life I'd be in great shape! Much easier to obsess about this though than things that really matter.


yes, I was told by CS that Aces are suppose to get their emails of PYS by the end of the day today. They said it WILL be in an email like usual.

For some reason they accidentally cancelled my account while I was in chat with them, which now royally screws me for the pYS!!! I am so peeved.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Oct 26, 2015)

Mine worked! It went right to the pick sample choice/box page!


----------



## sakura33 (Oct 26, 2015)

I didn't get an email but the customize my box page finally allowed me to choose a sample. Does anyone know the link to buy the curated box in the shop? Is it for sale? I can't find it and was hoping to buy it as well...


----------



## biancardi (Oct 26, 2015)

I also was able to pick my sample ~ I went with the curated box on my ACES account as I did open up my 2nd sub to do a PYS item

I didn't want to take the chance that they wouldn't allow us to purchase the curated box .  I didn't see any link to purchase the curated box


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 26, 2015)

I made my PYS choice on my account and then added on a necklace (that I thought had shown sold out earlier, but was now available.)  I'm super excited about the LOC shadow stick and I've never done an add-on.

Now I just hope I get a confirmation email soon.  November is looking good for Birchbox!

EDIT:  Just got my confirmation emails for both the PYS and add-on.  Perfect.


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 26, 2015)

For the past twenty minutes all I got was a spinning B logo. Now it's just back to the video and add on items. How late do they expect me to stay up for this?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 26, 2015)

I picked the red lipstick on one and impress me eye shadow stick on the other. Now, I wish I picked the curated box since I already have too many red lipsticks as it is.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Oct 26, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> For the past twenty minutes all I got was a spinning B logo. Now it's just back to the video and add on items. How late do they expect me to stay up for this?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spinning B logo is all I've got on either account (one on laptop, the other on iPad). I've a feeling this transition page wasn't quite ready to go live...plus, I've had issues with the site all day. I was trying to browse that 30-40% sale category, and every time after I'd clicked on an individual item page and try to get back to the main sale page I would automatically be logged out.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Oct 26, 2015)

I picked the curated box on my ACES account and the nude lipstick on my non-aces-referred-myself-yesterday box. Both went through/confirmed on the site even though I didn't get an email with a link. Fingers crossed it all works out!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 26, 2015)

I got my email just now, however this new way of selecting samples sucks on mobile if you have multiple accounts. The email basically recognizes your first choice not recognizing a different email from a different account.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 26, 2015)

I just received my confirmation emails, too.


----------



## emwdz (Oct 26, 2015)

Still no email over here, I did the referral. Also not showing on the customization page...

So is there an option to add on the Glam Life Guru box when you do PYS?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes you can select the Tati box or the loc eyeshadows or lipsticks


----------



## Linda Schroeder (Oct 26, 2015)

I was able to choose mine, just checked it and it was up!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 26, 2015)

Oh good grief I opened my work email on my phone and it said I selected impress me, which I did for my non work email account...then I got a confirmation on my work email. What a mess Birchbox, why, why did you have to funk it up?!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Oct 26, 2015)

Haven't received emails inviting me to choose, but I managed to log in on both accounts and do sample choice from my box pages. Chose the Impress Me eyeshadow stick on one, and the berry lippie on the other. Haven't received confirmation emails yet, but I took screen shots of each sample as it was confirmed on the box page....fingers crossed that this fakakta new system doesn't create more opportunities for screw ups with everyone's sample choice(s)!


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 26, 2015)

I try to choose but nothing happens. Normally the page loads and says good choice. Now I am just sitting looking at the same screen no matter how many times I click on the stupid button.  :angry:  As soon as I sent a crabby email I got my confirmation. I really hate this new system. I think they just want you to look at all the plus items and make an impulse buy.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Oct 26, 2015)

Still no email here


----------



## mascara117827 (Oct 26, 2015)

I've never gotten an email for sample choice today, and my account page for selecting the PYS doesn't load. This system change was not handled well.


----------



## carothcj (Oct 26, 2015)

Sorry for everyone having troubles!! I chose for both accounts on my phone and had no issues.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Oct 26, 2015)

I referred myself so I was hoping to get early access. No email yet and I've just got the spinning box when I'm on the site. This is aggravating because I was really hoping to be able to get one of the two colors I would actually use. I'm worried I'm going to get stuck with the red lipstick. I have so many already and I rarely wear them.


----------



## Maggie28 (Oct 26, 2015)

I was finally able to choose my sample.  But the little Birchbox "B" kept spinning and loading for a long, long time.  I just let it go and it finally loaded.


----------



## Sunfish (Oct 26, 2015)

I rec'd my email @ 8:50EST but I've been yet to be able to get the page to load; whether I access via the email or directly from the site I simply get the spinning Birchbox logo that others have referenced. So annoying!!!

On another note, has anyone else heard/ read that the Tati box is the current welcome box for new subs? I wanted to get a second box this month but it would have been a new account so I didn't think I could avoid getting a welcome box; if the "welcome box" is the curated box then I'm on board. What I read is in the following article:

http://consumergoods.edgl.com/news/Birchbox-Launches-Its-Own-Makeup-Brand102786

(In the last paragraph before the product listings/ descriptions) it states that new subs until Nov 26th receive the Tati/ GlamLifeGuru box.


----------



## Sunfish (Oct 26, 2015)

The page finally loaded for me but now EVERY option is showing as sold out?!! ...including the curated box. Obviously that's not accurate so I tried to just make my choice anyway &amp; will see if I get a confirmation email. If I don't I'll email CS b/c I've already put too much time into this craziness.


----------



## emwdz (Oct 26, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Yes you can select the Tati box or the loc eyeshadows or lipsticks





emwdz said:


> Still no email over here, I did the referral. Also not showing on the customization page...
> 
> So is there an option to add on the Glam Life Guru box when you do PYS?


Just realized I wasn't clear, I meant in addition to, which wasn't an option at this point. 

Anyway, when I chose, it kind of lagged when I was trying to choose and I gave up and then later I got back on my computer and got a confirmation email saying I picked one. The color is one of the ones I was thinking about, but still, ugh.


----------



## Saiza (Oct 27, 2015)

I didn't get a sample choice email until 10:20 pm! I was able to still get my 1st choice though and got a confirmation email a min or two later.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Oct 27, 2015)

I didn't get mine til after 10 either but picked all three I wanted, yay!


----------



## mascara117827 (Oct 27, 2015)

I received the email at 3:00 am. Seriously? I checked the account page before work today and was able to make a selection.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 27, 2015)

I got the email last night and ended up choosing the eye shadow stick in copper color. I really wanted the curated box also but ended up going with the shadow.


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 27, 2015)

I see that I received my sample choice email at 12;50 am this morning (yes. Birchbox, I am a night owl but still....). I was baking a cake last night and decided to check my Birchbox account around 10:30pm and the sample picks were up. I had to refresh the page once to get rid of the dreaded spinning "B" but I was able to chose the curated box. I received the confirmation email this morning.

Birchbox is probably working the kinks out of this new system because there were some problems along the way. Hopefully it will work better next month.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 27, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> I see that I received my sample choice email at 12;50 am this morning (yes. Birchbox, I am a night owl but still....). I was baking a cake last night and decided to check my Birchbox account around 10:30pm and the sample picks were up. I had to refresh the page once to get rid of the dreaded spinning "B" but I was able to chose the curated box. I received the confirmation email this morning.
> 
> Birchbox is probably working the kinks out of this new system because there were some problems along the way. Hopefully it will work better next month.


I want to hang out if you bake cakes in the middle of the night!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 27, 2015)

I was able to log in and make selections on my phone by going to the website, instead of using their silly emails.

I didn't see an option to purchase a tati box so I picked it for one of my boxes this month.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Oct 27, 2015)

My husband logged onto my main account and was finally able to select my choice (Tati box) but I noticed I received the email at 11:30 pm.  I haven't been able to log on to the site through Chrome or Internet Explorer or their android app all day for my second account choice and the sitewide sale.  This is giving me anxiety!  Hello, my name is Emily and I have an addiction....


----------



## RedBadger (Oct 27, 2015)

I got the email at 8:00 pm Central time last night. I logged in right away (on my ipad) and was able to make my choice.

The site was really slow just now as I was shopping the ACES sale, but my purchase did go through. I scored the Amika curler for $30. Added on a Dr.Jart mask, the free Comptoir rollerball in Vanille Extreme, and the mystery sample pack for a grand total of $36   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 27, 2015)

I tried to get through the link to the Aces sale but I couldn't get through. That's a great deal for the curler!


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Oct 27, 2015)

I still haven't gotten an email but I was able to pick by logging in. It let me pick on my new account also. I thought you didn't get a choice on your first box. I picked the rose gold shadow on my main and the berry lipstick on my new one. All of the choices were still available. 

Never mind I did get an email on my new account this morning. However no email or early access on my main account which is just sad. If what I wanted would have been out of stock I would have been peeved.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Oct 27, 2015)

drkornea said:


> My husband logged onto my main account and was finally able to select my choice (Tati box) but I noticed I received the email at 11:30 pm.


Your husband is a champ!

Mine works in a casino where there is also a Sephora, and I'm always sending him in there to pick up something or other, lol. It's just so much more convenient for him, and then I don't have to schlep out there. The girls working there love him and are always giving him cologne and face wash samples, and now at age 42 he FINALLY understands the benefits of exfoliation.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Oct 27, 2015)

Took impress me as my sample choice. Thinking about ordering the set with all of the lippies with points in the near future.


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 27, 2015)

I picked the Tati box on my new account. Hopefully they won't send me two of them if that is also the welcome box.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H_D (Oct 27, 2015)

I chose On Point shadow stick. I loved the look of the Impress Me one but I think that is too dark for me and could end up reading reddish like many plums/purples can do. The On Point looked beautiful too. I hope I love it- the box was worth the $10 since these sticks cost almost that much on their own. I'm excited to try it!


----------



## Erica Sikma (Oct 27, 2015)

So many glitches. I'm really disappointed this month--i actually canceled one of my subs. Nothing jumps out at me this month, I'm sick of the website always having issues, and I want to try established brands, not have the creator push stuff at me. I jumped ship when ipsy sent out its creator's makeup line. No thank you.

Bleh.


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 27, 2015)

CoonhoundBetty said:


> So many glitches. I'm really disappointed this month--i actually canceled one of my subs. Nothing jumps out at me this month, I'm sick of the website always having issues, and I want to try established brands, not have the creator push stuff at me. I jumped ship when ipsy sent out its creator's makeup line. No thank you.
> 
> Bleh.


I felt the same way. The lipstick crayons look suspiciously like miranese glossy kiss and the shadows like Eyeko fat sticks. I think I would have been more excited if BB made their own nail polish.


----------



## sakura33 (Oct 27, 2015)

Found the GlamLifeGuru box for sale...

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/tati-westbrook-guest-editor-box

However, it still costed me $15 (usually they discount to $10 in your cart)... so that was a little annoying.


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 28, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I want to hang out if you bake cakes in the middle of the night!


Sure- it's good way to keep your mind off the fact that Birchbox hasn't sent out the pick your sample emails in a timely manner!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emwdz (Oct 28, 2015)

I just tried it, and it did discount it to $10. However, it makes you pay $5 shipping, so it's still $15. 



sakura33 said:


> Found the GlamLifeGuru box for sale...
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/tati-westbrook-guest-editor-box
> 
> However, it still costed me $15 (usually they discount to $10 in your cart)... so that was a little annoying.


----------



## sakura33 (Oct 28, 2015)

emwdz said:


> I just tried it, and it did discount it to $10. However, it makes you pay $5 shipping, so it's still $15.


Are you an Ace? Just curious... I am, so it gave me VIP free shipping but still charged me $15. I am going to write them an email just in case


----------



## emwdz (Oct 28, 2015)

sakura33 said:


> Are you an Ace? Just curious... I am, so it gave me VIP free shipping but still charged me $15. I am going to write them an email just in case


No, I'm not an Ace yet. I would do the same if I were you.


----------



## carothcj (Oct 28, 2015)

Odd!! I'm an Ace and I got 5 off the Tati box and free shipping.


----------



## sakura33 (Oct 28, 2015)

Yeah I emailed them- hopefully they'll credit me the $5- I just tried adding the box to my shopping cart and it discounted it, so there must have been a glitch when I ordered it last night.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 28, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> Sure- it's good way to keep your mind off the fact that Birchbox hasn't sent out the pick your sample emails in a timely manner!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got mine yesterday on the Ace account I re-subbed on the 25th.  I figured I wouldn't because they were due to go out to Aces on the 27th.  I chose the dang lip crayon thinking after I clicked on the option to choose a crayon, then it would let me choose red or berry.  Nope, it was not a pick-your-color thing and I got the freaking berry.


----------



## carothcj (Oct 28, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> I got mine yesterday on the Ace account I re-subbed on the 25th. I figured I wouldn't because they were due to go out to Aces on the 27th. I chose the dang lip crayon thinking after I clicked on the option to choose a crayon, then it would let me choose red or berry. Nope, it was not a pick-your-color thing and I got the freaking berry.


I *kinda* wish you could change your choice up until he deadline. I chose the editor box but then ended up buying one today and I want to change my sample now!


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 29, 2015)

carothcj said:


> I *kinda* wish you could change your choice up until he deadline. I chose the editor box but then ended up buying one today and I want to change my sample now!


Just email them or chat. I picked the red lip crayon first then wanted to get the guest editor box. I emailed them and they changed my choice. I can't see the updated selection on my page thou, I'm hoping the correct thing will arrive.


----------



## mandys (Oct 30, 2015)

Got my glamlife guru box today! I ordered i in addition to my subs. 

I have tons of dry shampoo already, but excited to try this one because it looks different. Actually has instructions . I have just been spraying it onto my greasy scalp; this suggests lifting hair and spray throughout.. will give it a shot soon

The lip balm is nice but it seemed fairly empty, like the tube had a lot of air in it :/


----------



## somabis1 (Oct 30, 2015)

mandys said:


> Got my glamlife guru box today! I ordered i in addition to my subs.
> 
> I have tons of dry shampoo already, but excited to try this one because it looks different. Actually has instructions . I have just been spraying it onto my greasy scalp; this suggests lifting hair and spray throughout.. will give it a shot soon
> 
> The lip balm is nice but it seemed fairly empty, like the tube had a lot of air in it :/


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I opted for this as well...and the lip balm is one of the reason to opt it....rest of the products are not much of a interest for me...


----------



## mandys (Oct 30, 2015)

somabis1 said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I opted for this as well...and the lip balm is one of the reason to opt it....rest of the products are not much of a interest for me...


hopefully i just got a bad one, and yours will be full! I got it for the eye cream and moisturizer. I buy lip balms about 2/week during all the holiday limited editions! And of course I only use like 1/month..


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Oct 31, 2015)

I just watched the birchbox video of the products and I regret my choice on the berry lip. I think I should have gone for one of the shadow sticks. I hope i like it more when it comes.


----------



## aniadania (Oct 31, 2015)

mandys said:


> Got my glamlife guru box today! I ordered i in addition to my subs.
> 
> I have tons of dry shampoo already, but excited to try this one because it looks different. Actually has instructions . I have just been spraying it onto my greasy scalp; this suggests lifting hair and spray throughout.. will give it a shot soon
> 
> The lip balm is nice but it seemed fairly empty, like the tube had a lot of air in it :/


I used this shampoo yesterday. Hair was very nice, clean and shiny, but after few hours dirty again. Still better than others I tried.


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 31, 2015)

aniadania said:


> I used this shampoo yesterday. Hair was very nice, clean and shiny, but after few hours dirty again. Still better than others I tried.


I almost bought a full sized from BB then decided to grab a travel sized can from Ulta because they were doing a GWP (I got a mini Big Sexy Hairspray). As far as I can tell it's just another dry shampoo. My hair just looked slightly less dirty. I guess a dry shampoo that actually cleans hair is just science  fiction like hoverboards and flying cars.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## carothcj (Nov 1, 2015)

I have a polka dot background for my November page!


----------



## Erica Sikma (Nov 1, 2015)

carothcj said:


> I have a polka dot background for my November page!


me toooooooo!


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 2, 2015)

My guest editor box has already loaded on the cheat page.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Nov 2, 2015)

My curated box is showing up using the cheat BUT it's showing "Living Proof 5-in-1 Styling Treatment" instead of the dry shampoo. One of the main reasons I chose this box was to try their new formula - I don't even own a blow dryer to use the styling treatment with!

Birchbox gods, please let this be wrong!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sakura33 (Nov 2, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> My curated box is showing up using the cheat BUT it's showing "Living Proof 5-in-1 Styling Treatment" instead of the dry shampoo. One of the main reasons I chose this box was to try their new formula - I don't even own a blow dryer to use the styling treatment with!
> 
> Birchbox gods, please let this be wrong!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope that is wrong too- would be very weird since the box is still for sale in the shop and specifically says dry shampoo included...


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 3, 2015)

So um, yeah...showing the curated box on both my accts. when I know I only chose it on one...either the cheat is flawed...or I'm highly annoyed :/


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 3, 2015)

My account with curated box PYS shows the dry shampoo on the cheat page. I already have the tracking number for it.
I ordered another of the curated box from the store and it was delivered yesterday. It has the dry shampoo in it.
My other account with eye crayon PYS is not shipped yet and does not have the cheat other than the polka dot background.


----------



## sakura33 (Nov 3, 2015)

the Nov background is loading now...


----------



## mandys (Nov 3, 2015)

One of my boxes loaded:

-LOC eyeshadow (PYS)

-Ayers Body Polish - will be nice if decent sized

-theBalm Frat Boy Blush - meh.. dont use blush, but super cute packaging

-Dr. Jart Water replinishment - not sure. i dislike sheet masks because i can't get them on my face too well..

-Davines this is a relaxing moisturizing fluid - ok. not sure if you rinse this off in the shower or if it is a leave-in. Either is ok, will get used

Nothing exciting.. my 2nd box hasn't loaded yet but I hope it is better!


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Nov 3, 2015)

My cheat has loaded as well. 

LOC Berry Lip Color

Davines Relaxing Moisturizing Fluid

My Daughter Fragrances Joyful

theBalm Frat Boy Blush/Shadow

Ayres Body Polish. 

Besides the lip stick, I'm pretty MEH on my box. I'll end up using the blush as a shadow and those samples are always TINY. I'll use the Davines (Pretty sure it's a leave in for heat styling), I'm super picky about perfumes, and Body Polish? I don't even really use lotion, so we'll see.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Nov 3, 2015)

What url are ya'll using to cheat? Just switching my box's url from 10 to 11 doesn't populate a page with anything for me (sad).


----------



## cskeiser (Nov 3, 2015)

That is the same box I'm getting...not too bad considering I forgot to watch for the PYS email and missed the deadline...I'm excited to try another blush from the Balm since I've recently hit pan on my Hot Mama...at least it's a decent variety for face, body and hair.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Nov 3, 2015)

I just go to see my last month box so the month number is at the end of the link and then I change it to 11.


----------



## jenacate (Nov 3, 2015)

What the heck? I hope my box changes because I'm not getting a LOC product.

The balm frat boy blush (yay never tried one anything from the balm)

Dr lip miracle balm (heard good things)

Temple spa la la bath and body wash (body wash will always get used)

Christie Brinkley exfoliating facial polish (I'm overloaded in scrubs)

Rusk texture spray (got is on my other account and loved it)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 3, 2015)

Two of box pages are loaded:





I'm getting one hair item in each box that I'm not interested in, they're not for my hair type at all. And two thebalm items. Looks like I'll have plenty of extras for my circular swaps or trades!


----------



## Queennie (Nov 3, 2015)

Here is my box this month!

theBalm Frat Boy - Yay!! Love this brand!

Avene Hydrance Optimale Hydrating Serum - Like everything so far I have tried from Avene, curious to try this as well as see what the sample looks like!

Dr. Jart+ Water Replenishment Mask - Excited! I have something vary similar to this that I got from Birchbox but I have not used it yet, was saving it for the colder months and now it is perfect!

Davines This Is a Relaxing Moisturizing Fluid - My hair is so dry, glad about this one!

LOC One &amp; Done Shadow Stick - I am so glad to get this! I absolutely LOVE Tati, and I know she has high expectations for products so this must be great!

Overall I am over-the-moon excited about this month's box! Such a HUGE improvement from last month's box. Can't wait for it to come in the mail!


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Nov 3, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Two of box pages are loaded:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting your second box.  It hasn't even shipped yet and I'm bored with it already....LOL


----------



## aniadania (Nov 3, 2015)

I am more than happy that I chose Tati's box when I see regular boxes. I also bought one extra and it came yesterday. It's great. I will use everything in it, already tried dry shampoo, lip treatment and eye shadow stick.

Last month and this month's curated boxes are so great!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Nov 3, 2015)

oh man, neither of my box cheats have loaded. One has the November-specific background, and the other is still on the generic dark pinkish polka dot background. I was able to get 10 points on each account for facebook sharing though, so that's something. 

Side note: I ordered an LOC kit from the shop - "Just Bare." It has "Nite Owl," the dark plum/ wine (mmm, plum wine!) eye crayon, "On Point", the silvery taupe eye crayon, and "First Kiss," the nude lippie. I have been using it since the weekend, and I can say I'm pretty impressed with the quality of the eye crayons. I bought this specifically for the Nite Owl shade.  I have green eyes, with a slight golden tinge (if I can find the perfect lighting and just stand there,) and holy tea scones, does the Nite Owl shade look GORGEOUS. When blended, it is a really lovely, ever-so-slightly shimmery eggplant. I've been wearing it with smashbox shadow primer, and I have had ZERO problems with creasing, nor does it get that patchy/scaly look (sexy, I know) I've sometimes had with eye crayons or cream shadows. And it lasts. Seriously.  For instance: last night I got 4 hours of badly interrupted sleep, then had a 10 hour workday, and by the time I got home I was sweaty, my face was red and shiny, lips felt dry, hair was stringy...but one look at my eye makeup in the mirror, man, and I wanted to make out with myself.  :luv:

On Point looks more like a silvery champagne with my skin tone, and it has the same blendability (aw, words!) and durability as Nite Owl (again, this is with a primer). It's a nice color, but nothing particularly unique. 

First Kiss, the nude lip crayon, looked gross.  ....But I didn't have any expectations otherwise. Those beige nudes never work on my skin tone, and this just looked like I had applied my foundation over my lips. The formula was decent though, so I have high hopes for my berry shade PYS!


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 3, 2015)

Nude is so hard. I've only had two that didn't make me look like a CSI extra. One was Model Co Kitty and the other was the Cailyn gloss ipsy sent a while back. But many others said they looked dead in those same shades. 

Glad to know the eye crayons are a hit. I still have that Eyeko fat stick thing from last December. Five minutes and my eyelids look like shiny cracked fish scales.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 4, 2015)

mandys said:


> One of my boxes loaded:
> 
> -LOC eyeshadow (PYS)
> 
> ...


My boxes and thoughts exactly except this blush is the only one I use, so I'm glad to have a teeny travel size in case I ever 'need' it. I also love theBalm samples because they're so cute.
I hope the other box is totally different though.


----------



## emwdz (Nov 4, 2015)

My box cheat page isn't loading yet. :-(

But I did get the additional Tati box I ordered in the mail, and I'm loving it. These are all really wonderful products. The serum is nice and light. The eye cream has been nice to use, but I've yet to see if it's life-changing and I need to spend the money to purchase the expensive full size. The lip treatment will be an instant repurchase when I'm out of the sample, the price is right and it's so conditioning - it's improved the texture of my lips in like one day. The crayon is beautiful and has great pigmentation, but I've yet to wear it. Dry shampoo is less exciting, but it's still a great one.


----------



## carothcj (Nov 4, 2015)

mandys said:


> One of my boxes loaded:
> 
> -LOC eyeshadow (PYS)
> 
> ...


Yep same box.

Blush - the balm has super small sample sizes. My blush brush won't be able to pick anything up!

LOC shadow - PYS. I already received the Tati box and he staying power on these is amazing!

Ayers body polish - I agree. Hopefully it's a good size.

Dr jart sheet mask - sheet masks are everywhere!!

Davines relaxing moisturizing fluid - ehhhhh idk about this one. I love Davines, but my hair doesn't need much "relaxing". The product description on birchbox makes it sound like it might work well for textured hair? We'll see.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 4, 2015)

My cheat for November shows this:  





Not Bad.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Nov 4, 2015)

It looks like they don't have much variations so far this month. Seems like three different boxes so far.


----------



## sakura33 (Nov 4, 2015)

ugh my box still hasn't loaded. the lack of variations is making me wonder if these are correct though


----------



## jenacate (Nov 4, 2015)

sakura33 said:


> ugh my box still hasn't loaded. the lack of variations is making me wonder if these are correct though


My moms hasn't loaded with and I keep checking. I hope they aren't wrong because I was really hoping for a loc product.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Nov 4, 2015)

Neither of mine have loaded....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kimsuebob (Nov 4, 2015)

I think there's always a couple that load early because they are shipped first and they load them as they ship them. I got the same two boxes as Bizgirlva and they have both already shipped.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Nov 4, 2015)

My cheat is showing:

The balm blush: I'm ok with this. I wish the samples were bigger than my pinkie tip though!

Hair serum: I'm ok with this, but I hope it is a good size.

Temple spa shower gel: I need shower gel. Brand isn't exciting though. I wish it was rituals.

Harvey prince sincerely: this makes my box so disappointing.

LOC berry lip: PYS. I kind of wish I had gone for the eyeshadow. I was afraid of creasing but it sounds like they are good so I might swap for one.

This is my only box now besides bulu. I cancelled ipsy so I really hope birchbox can satisfy my addiction this month. It's not looking good.


----------



## Audrey Miles (Nov 4, 2015)

I am so irritated with Birchbox. I usally don't get to see my month's box until the 11th or 12th and yet several others get to see theirs. I wish they would get with the program and fixed it.


----------



## Emily Thompson (Nov 4, 2015)

So annoyed!  I just logged into my main BB account to make sure the cheat loaded the Tati box as my Nov pick and it says my billing info was no longer valid.  This is the first curated box I've wanted in months and now I may not get it!  (first world problems...)

Oh and on top of that, my secondary account, which I cancelled and re-subbed in October so that I could get the Estee Lauder power box, has had absolutely no information loaded since 10/21.  The order says pending and the CS rep told me that it's "always going to say pending since it's a recurrent monthly subscription."  Since when? I've never seen that before.  At this point I think I'm just not getting that box.  I've noticed a downward spiral in CS recently.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 4, 2015)

drkornea said:


> The order says pending and the CS rep told me that it's "always going to say pending since it's a recurrent monthly subscription."  Since when? I've never seen that before.  At this point I think I'm just not getting that box.  I've noticed a downward spiral in CS recently.


Since I first subscribed 17 months ago, monthly subscription order status always said "Processing" until I unsubscribe. When you unsubscribe it will say "Complete" like all other shipped orders. It says processing because they charge the payment method every month until you cancel. So, it is normal.

I would nudge them again around the 10th if you don't get any tracking update. Nowadays, Birchbox CS is not very helpful, so maybe a public confrontation on their Facebook page would attract their attention (I know, it's bad. But they seem more attentive to the people who do so on Facebook).


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 4, 2015)

i have no cheat yet either,i just hope my box is better than last month that had 2 lotions and a perfume lol


----------



## Ashley Losie (Nov 5, 2015)

With this long of a wait I better be getting a good box!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Two of box pages are loaded:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My curated box already shipped out 

I am getting the same as you  on my 2nd account too!  Except for thebalm blush (which looks too light for me) and the perfume, I like it.  I am sure I can swap theBalm easily. 

Attached Thumbnails
/monthly_11_2015/post-93138-0-09723700-1446588052_thumb.png


----------



## Miccarty2 (Nov 5, 2015)

No box page for me either. My first account is getting the Tati box which has already shipped, so maybe I should just be patient and let myself be surprised on my second account (ha!)


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 5, 2015)

if anyone has the link for the box combinations, can you post it for me?


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 5, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> if anyone has the link for the box combinations, can you post it for me?


The link is supposed to be this: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2015-bb1

But it's not working.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 5, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> The link is supposed to be this: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2015/november-2015-bb1
> 
> But it's not working.


I changed the year to 2016 in front of the 1st November and it's pulling up boxes 1 &amp; 2.  I'm pretty sure there was an error with the November link starting in 2013.


----------



## sakura33 (Nov 5, 2015)

finally mine posted. I am getting my LOC eyeshadow (impress me), living proof dry shampoo (so now I have two after buying the curated box too- not complaining), Liz Earl moisturizer (curious how big this sample is), Temple Spa shower gel (meh but will get used), and the Make duo thing-curious if I actually get a sample of both or just one of the two....


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Nov 5, 2015)

My main account box finally loaded I'm still waiting on the other one. No perfume this month, that's always a good thing in my opinion. 

LOC One and Done Shadow Stick in Impress Me- PYS Hopefully it will look good on green eyes like I think it will

Temple Spa La La Lagoon Aromatic Bath &amp; Shower Gel- I like mint so I'll probably like this. It's not exciting but at least it's a useful product. 

MAKE Skin Illuminator &amp; Face Gloss- I was actually interested in this from the Get Ready with Me video. 

Living Proof Perfect Hair Day Dry Shampoo- I shake my fist in anger because I don't use dry shampoo or even regular shampoo for that matter. 

Liz Earl Superskin Moisturizer with Natural Neroli- I don't think this is a bad sample I just have so many moisturizer samples laying around because I tend to stick with my favorite and not stray.


----------



## mandys (Nov 5, 2015)

my second box loaded:

-temple spa la la lagoon shower gel - will get used, but not exciting

-MAKE skin illuminatior &amp; face gloss- not sure which it will actually be, reviews are that is is very glittery. not good for me

-Living Proof dry shampoo - have too many, but hear this is a good one

-Liz Earle superskin moisturizer - heading into winter, this looks like it is the best of the box

-LOC eyeshadow stick (PYS)

This sub I have had 4 boxes and 3 of them have had DRY SHAMPOOS! somebody please tell me what box i check/uncheck to stop getting them! I wash my hair I swear

I also bought the curated and glad I did b/c it was better than my two subs! I did at least get 3 colors of eyeshadow sticks.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Nov 5, 2015)

sakura33 said:


> finally mine posted. I am getting my LOC eyeshadow (impress me), living proof dry shampoo (so now I have two after buying the curated box too- not complaining), Liz Earl moisturizer (curious how big this sample is), Temple Spa shower gel (meh but will get used), and the Make duo thing-curious if I actually get a sample of both or just one of the two....


I'm getting the same box. The cheats must be loading in order or something.


----------



## mandys (Nov 5, 2015)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> I'm getting the same box. The cheats must be loading in order or something.


yup, me too. looks like we were all looking at the same time!


----------



## biancardi (Nov 5, 2015)

I guess I am the only one getting excited over a mint shower gel!!  haha I didn't get rituals so this is good for me.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Nov 5, 2015)

I received one of my boxes today. The Ayers body polish is a one ounce tub in Pampas Sunrise. The Davines is big, 1.69 oz. it says to rub in to damp hair to eliminate frizz with an anti-humidity effect. The blush and eyeshadow are nice colors. The eyeshadow goes on very smooth.

ETA: This box shipped the 3rd and got here today and my other box shipped the 4th and looks like it will get here tomorrow. Holy cow! My boxes have never travelled so quickly.


----------



## Kathryn Spremulli (Nov 5, 2015)

I can't believe my cheat STILL hasn't loaded. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 5, 2015)

Kspre said:


> I can't believe my cheat STILL hasn't loaded. Is anyone else having this issue?


Mine hasn't loaded yet, too :/


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Nov 5, 2015)

Kspre said:


> I can't believe my cheat STILL hasn't loaded. Is anyone else having this issue?


The cheat for one of my boxes still hasn't loaded. The other loaded this afternoon - the same box @@mandys and @@Sakura Chiyo are getting, so they must be loading one box type at a time.

The one that hasn't loaded has the berry lip PYS- have any of the box cheats with that as the PYS item been loaded yet?


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Nov 5, 2015)

Also, the Living Proof dry shampoo seems to be an effective and well-liked product around here, and I may very we'll end up loving it. But seriously, Birchbox needs to cool it with the dry shampoos for me. On my main account, in 2015, I have received dry shampoo in my boxes in February, June, July, August, October, and now November.

Dry shampoo 6/11 months - all on the same account?!

My second account received dry shampoo 3/9 months.

My scalp is starting to develop esteem issues.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Nov 5, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> The cheat for one of my boxes still hasn't loaded. The other loaded this afternoon - the same box @@mandys and @@Sakura Chiyo are getting, so they must be loading one box type at a time.
> 
> The one that hasn't loaded has the berry lip PYS- have any of the box cheats with that as the PYS item been loaded yet?


My other box that has the berry lip PYS still hasn't loaded either.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Nov 6, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> The cheat for one of my boxes still hasn't loaded. The other loaded this afternoon - the same box @@mandys and @@Sakura Chiyo are getting, so they must be loading one box type at a time.
> 
> The one that hasn't loaded has the berry lip PYS- have any of the box cheats with that as the PYS item been loaded yet?


I chose the Berry LOC li stick as my PYS and my box has loaded. It has the Ayres, Davines, theBalm blush, and a perfume. I posted a page or two earlier.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Nov 6, 2015)

Kspre said:


> I can't believe my cheat STILL hasn't loaded. Is anyone else having this issue?


Mine still hasn't, and I usually receive my box around the 10th. Kinda weird.


----------



## Erica Sikma (Nov 6, 2015)

Ebates added Birchbox to their list of eligible stores, so now you can get $2.50 back on your subscription, which I think is pretty sweet, I'm all about earning back money/free money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you haven't tried Ebates already, here's a referral coderemoved)


----------



## Saiza (Nov 6, 2015)

I got a free 3 month subscription from mycokerewards.com I haven't redeemed it yet though. I think it was 1,000 points.


----------



## biancardi (Nov 6, 2015)

CoonhoundBetty said:


> Ebates added Birchbox to their list of eligible stores, so now you can get $2.50 back on your subscription, which I think is pretty sweet, I'm all about earning back money/free money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> If you haven't tried Ebates already, here's a referral coderemoved)


finally!  I wish I had checked yesterday!!


----------



## CSCS2 (Nov 6, 2015)

Just received my curated box and holy moly, the eyeshadow stick is a beautiful color (especially with blue eyes) and goes on so smoothly! Really happy with my choice this month.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 6, 2015)

mine hasnt loaded yet either


----------



## lkrisc12 (Nov 6, 2015)

CoonhoundBetty said:


> Ebates added Birchbox to their list of eligible stores, so now you can get $2.50 back on your subscription, which I think is pretty sweet, I'm all about earning back money/free money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> If you haven't tried Ebates already, here's a referral coderemoved)


if you already have a subscription do you have to cancel it and resubscribe to get the 2.50 back?


----------



## sakura33 (Nov 6, 2015)

CoonhoundBetty said:


> Ebates added Birchbox to their list of eligible stores, so now you can get $2.50 back on your subscription, which I think is pretty sweet, I'm all about earning back money/free money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> If you haven't tried Ebates already, here's a referral coderemoved)


you also get 2.5% back from the shop! wish i knew this 12 hours before they started it when I bought the LE box lol


----------



## Erica Sikma (Nov 6, 2015)

lkrisc12 said:


> if you already have a subscription do you have to cancel it and resubscribe to get the 2.50 back?


Yeah, I emailed them this morning to figure it out. You have to cancel and re-subscribe (by going through the ebates website to birchbox) in order to get the $2.50 back, and if you have a monthly sub, it only works for the initial sign-up, not each month. But, you do get 2.5% back for any purchase on the site as well, and since they do a lot of cash back bonus days (like, I've seen Kohl's at 16%), it will be a nice incentive to buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 6, 2015)

Box pages are really starting to load now.  1-7, 10, and 17, 18, 19, at least.  37 is loaded, 33 is not, most of the 20's are not.  It seems kinda random.  46 is the highest I checked.  Every box has 1 LOC product or another, so they're definitely the November 2015 boxes.  Keep in mind, I did change the 1st 2015 in the link to 2016.  

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/november-2016/november-2015-bb10

Edited:  Well, except box 26.


----------



## Sakura Chiyo (Nov 6, 2015)

So much for variety. My second box finally loaded and everything in it I'm either getting in my other box or have gotten in past boxes on my main account. They weren't even products I liked either so I'm slightly disappointed.

Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris- I really hate this perfume. I don't like perfume samples in general but this one smelled particularly awful. They literally couldn't have sent me anything worse. 

Temple Spa La La Lagoon Aromatic Bath &amp; Shower Gel- Same as other box. At least it's a useful item. 

Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle- I did not like this last time I received it. I don't really see where it does anything other than make my hair smelly. Have I mentioned how much I hate smelly things. I don't need fragrance in every single product I use, that's overkill. 

MAKE Skin Illuminator &amp; Face Gloss- Same as other box. Hopefully I like this since I'm getting two.

LOC Berry Lipstick- PYS 

​I don't understand why Birchbox doesn't change up their samples more. Some of my repeats I first received back in June. Also on my new account I mad sure I put in that I had dry skin and hair so that I would hopefully receive samples for winter. You would think I would have gotten a Dr.Jart mask or something. I really did answer my quiz quite differently. I feel like they just reach into a bag and pull out a random assortment sometimes. My rant is over. I'm sorry I'm being petty but I can't help but find it aggravating. Especially after rechecking the page dozens of times with anticipation.


----------



## jenacate (Nov 6, 2015)

Well my mom and I got our boxes today and our cheats were accurate and whither of us got a LOC product. She doesn't care but I'm debating on emailing cs. Is it worth it?


----------



## linda37027 (Nov 6, 2015)

I actually got my box today. I think this might be the earliest I have gotten it. I did not pick a sample. I got:

bbrowbar- Brow Definer in Cinnamon Spice- unfortunately this is too light for me. It is full sized, so someone will get a nice brow pencil for Christmas

Dermarche Labs- Roloxin lift instant skin smoothing mask- 2 masks already used one

Dr. Lipp- miracle balm- can't believe I haven't got this before. will use

Parlor- texturizing finishing spray- tried this really gave volume

Rene Furterer- Intense Nourishing Mask- Hair mask will use

Not a bad box. High value. Wish the brow pencil had been darker.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 6, 2015)

I was just able to review my curated box samples for points.


----------



## sheislegend (Nov 6, 2015)

Sakura Chiyo said:


> So much for variety. My second box finally loaded and everything in it I'm either getting in my other box or have gotten in past boxes on my main account. They weren't even products I liked either so I'm slightly disappointed.
> 
> Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris- I really hate this perfume. I don't like perfume samples in general but this one smelled particularly awful. They literally couldn't have sent me anything worse.
> 
> ...


We're box twins - I'm so disappointed in this month's items   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish there was an option to remove ALL perfume samples! I'm a die-hard V&amp;R Flowerbomb girl and all the perfume samples I get just end up getting binned.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Nov 6, 2015)

@@Sakura Chiyo we're double box twins - I'm bummed at the repeat products too.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 6, 2015)

My other box is finally loaded too and I am a bit disappointed. Now, I have 3 Living Proof dry shampoos (1 from curated PYS, one from curated purchase, and one from my second account) and I don't even use dry shampoo :/

Hope the other samples turn out to be decent sized.


----------



## artemiss (Nov 6, 2015)

Getting:

*Catharine Malandrino style de paris*: Nope

*Temple Spa Lala lagune bath and shower gel*: Ok, will use

*Beauty Protector leave in conditioner *ok, but I am drowning in leavein conditioners right now

*Make Skin lluminator and face gloss duo *eh...

*LOC berry lip crayon*: my pys


----------



## Sunfish (Nov 6, 2015)

Neither my box or my shipping are officially posted yet, but if the cheat is correct I'm definitely not pleased. I'd love for it to be wrong but it looks like I'm getting:

LOC Complete Collection for Lips - PYS &amp; the only thing I'm looking even slightly forward to trying, though I took a gamble on the nude lippie so we shall see...

PARLOR® by Jeff Chastain Touchable Curl Cream - My hair is as far from curly as it gets. Stick straight. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr........

(MALIN+GOETZ) grapefruit face cleanser - citrus oils are HORRIBLE for the skin, so while I'm sure it will smell great it really frustrates me (not just that I'm getting it but that it's even made in the first place!)

(MALIN+GOETZ) vitamin e face moisturizer- not exciting but at least useable; In the past year I've been getting at least 1 - or even 2 - moisturizers per box, which is really starting to bug me

The Beauty Crop Lighting Crew Highlighting Cream - rec'd this a few months ago in boxy; I do like it but I don't need another

Montale Dark Purple - never thrilled w/ perfume samples

This is my second month back after two months off &amp; at this rate I'm thinking I won't be around for long. The rewards/ points system is the big pull keeping me, &amp; I'll definitely give it at least another month but I'm just not excited.


----------



## carothcj (Nov 6, 2015)

linda37027 said:


> I actually got my box today. I think this might be the earliest I have gotten it. I did not pick a sample. I got:
> 
> bbrowbar- Brow Definer in Cinnamon Spice- unfortunately this is too light for me. It is full sized, so someone will get a nice brow pencil for Christmas
> 
> ...


I wonder if somehow bb would exchange it for you?! That's a pretty big item to not be able to use.


----------



## Sunfish (Nov 7, 2015)

jenacate said:


> Well my mom and I got our boxes today and our cheats were accurate and whither of us got a LOC product. She doesn't care but I'm debating on emailing cs. Is it worth it?


I say definitely YES!!! It's bizarre that neither of you received one but bottom line is that the LOC items were the major marketing push, advertised benefit, etc of the November boxes &amp; every subscriber was promised one, so regardless of how much you or your mom care about the particular product, to me it's a huge deal b/c they promised/ guaranteed something &amp; didn't deliver. So...obviously it's up to you but if it were me I would 100% contact CS, even if it were a product I didn't care about, like, or want, b/c of the principle of the matter. I realize mistakes happen but companies need to be held accountable when they do, &amp; hopefully move to implement changes to prevent or at least decrease the chance of similar errors repeating themselves in the future. In order for that to happen they need to be made aware of the issue, something that often only happens via customer contact/ feedback; in that sense I actually think that, to a degree, we have some responsibility as consumers to let businesses know when they fall short (or at least, if we don't, we lose some of our right to expect improvement &amp;/ or complain moving forward).

Sorry for the mini-rant. I certainly don't intend to come off as preachy but those are my two cents (&amp; then some


----------



## bliss10977 (Nov 7, 2015)

I got my glamlife box today. The day trip eye crayon is soooo pretty!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Nov 7, 2015)

jenacate said:


> Well my mom and I got our boxes today and our cheats were accurate and whither of us got a LOC product. She doesn't care but I'm debating on emailing cs. Is it worth it?


I tend to agree with @@Sunfish . Birchbox's homepage advertised for the last week or so that for November there would be an "LOC shadow Stick in every box," though I notice now that the site no longer says that. However, at the time you and your mom were subscribed and issued boxes, that was the advertisement. I think they do need to be held accountable to what they advertise.

But, discussions of marketing ethics aside, I would just send off a quick message to CS, expressing puzzlement why you didn't receive the featured brand, when the understanding was that each subscriber would receive an LOC item in November. If nothing else, they may send some sorry points your way.

(Edited for autocorrect gibberish)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 7, 2015)

I just checked my tracking on my main account and it says this:




Package 1 &amp; Package 2??

One going to Norfolk (where I live) the other to Colorado? Both with the same tracking number?  How very strange!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 7, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> I tend to agree with @@Sunfish . Birchbox's homepage advertised for the last week or so that for November there would be an "LOC shadow Stick in every box," though I notice now that the site no longer says that. However, at the time you and your mom were subscribed and issued boxes, that was the advertisement. I think they do need to be held accountable to what they advertise.
> 
> But, discussions of marketing ethics aside, I would just send off a quick message to CS, expressing puzzlement why you didn't receive the featured brand, when the understanding was that each subscriber would receive an LOC item in November. If nothing else, they may send some sorry points your way.
> 
> (Edited for autocorrect gibberish)


Well we also were promised eyeliners in our boxes a few months back and that all seemed to get swept under the rug and forgotten about because of "customs."


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I just checked my tracking on my main account and it says this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that happened with my tracking last month, they said it was just a reused tracking number, but mine said delivered. since yours doesnt, definitely send them an email, that is weird!


----------



## Erica Sikma (Nov 8, 2015)

I don't have a clicky truck yet--is that normal? My cheat doesn't load either. I was charged for a box this month.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Nov 8, 2015)

I got my glamlife box yesterday in the mail on my main account - loving everything! So much moisture, which is what my face NEEDS this time of year. Looking forward to using the mask tonight before bed. 

However, my second box STILL doesn't work with the cheat. My PYS was the nude lipstick and I'm just dying to find out what else I'm getting. I think there was only one other person here who chose the nude lipstick and has a cheat working.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 8, 2015)

CoonhoundBetty said:


> I don't have a clicky truck yet--is that normal? My cheat doesn't load either. I was charged for a box this month.


Yeah one of my boxes is like that too, it's a little odd but not unusual.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Nov 8, 2015)

I got my box yesterday. I got:

LOC lippie in the berry shade (PYS)

Harvey Prince Sincerely (why??????!!!!)

Temple Spa La La Lagoon shower gel (meh)

Obliphica Professional Seaburry Serum (meh)

The balm blush (yay but sample size is terrible)

My birchboxes have just not been good lately. I went and changed my profile preferences thinking that that might help. I keep getting Harvey Prince over and over and I hate Harvey Prince! Also, the balm blush is a good product, but that sample size is useless. It's so tiny! The only thing that I really liked in my box was the LOC and it is a really good lip crayon and the color is fabulous!


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 9, 2015)

maybe they are just catching onto people using the cheat or something. my cheat still wont work but i have a tracking number on my account. i also got an email this morning for a free key chain for being a long time subscriber! woo hoo!


----------



## Erica Sikma (Nov 9, 2015)

this month is a bust. 2 months in a row. Is this like ipsy, where you get really good stuff to start off with, but then the quality really starts to decline?

-Temple Spa La La Lagoon shower gel: toiletries are always fun, but not when they come in foil packets, which I'm betting this one will be. I'm also not a fan of basil, but the peppermint might be good to save for cold season.

-MAKE Face Gloss: I already have oily skin after a few hours wearing makeup, so I'm not quite sure what to make of this (ha ha). Anyone else try this?

-Number 4 Restore &amp; repair Oil: already got this in another box, neither like nor dislike this product. I use it because I have it, but do not notice a difference.

-Parlor Curl Cream: if this actually defines my waves without making them crunchy, stringy or highly perfumed, I will no longer consider this month a bust.

-PYS LOC shadow stick: I have already expressed my disappointment about trying a company's product--this should be a 6-item box if I'm having a new line pushed on me.

Well, I sound like a ray of sunshine today, don't I? LOL


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 9, 2015)

finally got my page to load to!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 9, 2015)

One of my boxes (my Impress Me box) won't load and I have no tracking/clicky truck.

Wahhhh!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Nov 9, 2015)

One of my boxes came today- I don't think I've EVER received a box that wasn't a curated box before the 10th!

LOC shadow stick Impress Me: another gorgeous color! at first I was skeptical, because the stick itself just looks gold, but once on, it's a darker rose gold. It's all I used on my lid, and by some sorcery the color looks brighter and pinker near my lash line, and a more plum-gold on the lid - like I used a separate liner!

MAKE face gloss: I was intrigued by this product. But I don't really get it. It's like a highlighter, but rather gives skin a dewy look? The card says it "refreshes dull skin." I used it the way it was used in the "get ready with me" video, but I'm still not sure what it does. It comes out clear, but as I started to blend it in my cheekbone it seemed to take on a faint white/opal color - or maybe it was just mixing with my foundation. Who knows. The final effect doesn't look bad, but it also doesn't have a pronounced visual effect at all. The formula is super sticky though - the consistency of a lipgloss. I applied this 90 minutes ago and it still has that tacky/sticky feeling. I can't imagine going outside on a breezy day wearing this, unless I wanted my hair to get stuck to my cheeks ! I only used a tiny amount, but maybe I'm not using it right.

Temple Spa bath and shower gel: haven't used yet but I like the scent - it's very herbal.

Liz Earle moisturizer: haven't used yet. The sample jar came in a little box, which was then placed in a little plastic bag - like a deluxe sample from sephora.

Living proof dry shampoo: haven't used yet. I have SOOO much dry shampoo.

Other comments:

- The box design is gorgeous!

- It came addressed to "The Upstanding J______ G_____" I know Birchbox does things like that every so often, but "upstanding" cracked me up, as I woke up with a hangover the size of a whale.

And now I'm looking forward to the adjective used on my second box, which comes in the cat's name.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Nov 9, 2015)

CoonhoundBetty said:


> -Temple Spa La La Lagoon shower gel: toiletries are always fun, but not when they come in foil packets, which I'm betting this one will be. I'm also not a fan of basil, but the peppermint might be good to save for cold season.
> 
> -MAKE Face Gloss: I already have oily skin after a few hours wearing makeup, so I'm not quite sure what to make of this (ha ha). Anyone else try this?


The shower gel is in a tube - .84 oz. tube, and the face gloss hasn't made me look oily - it looks fine- but it feels sticky  
I get your misgivings about the in-house Birchbox brand, and I hope they don't transform the subscription service to privilege their own brands down the line. But the eyeshadow sticks are actually a solid quality item, I'm pleased to say. Though I would never say no to a 6 item box! 

Photo of my box attached. Forgive my less-than-stellar photography skills, and the kitty butt in the upper left!


----------



## bliss10977 (Nov 9, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> The shower gel is in a tube - .84 oz. tube, and the face gloss hasn't made me look oily - it looks fine- but it feels sticky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I get your misgivings about the in-house Birchbox brand, and I hope they don't transform the subscription service to privilege their own brands down the line. But the eyeshadow sticks are actually a solid quality item, I'm pleased to say. Though I would never say no to a 6 item box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Photo of my box attached. Forgive my less-than-stellar photography skills, and the kitty butt in the upper left!


That's my box too! I totally agree about the stickiness of the gloss. It looks nice, but feels too much like Vaseline for me to use it often. The idea of my hair sticking to my cheekbones is less than appealing. But the shower gel smells good, the moisturizer is a great size, and I love the eye crayon. So I'm happy with this box


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Nov 9, 2015)

My cheat finalllyyyy loaded!

MAKE Skin Illuminator

Dr. Jart+ Water Replenishment Mask

Liz Earle Superskin Moisturizer

Beauty Protector Protect and Detangle

LOC Lipstick (nude, PYS)

I am actually pretty excited for everything. I was thrilled with the Tati box and this kind of goes along with it without having overlap. Hopefully the illuminator is well sealed - I have a thing of Benefit Watts Up that will probably last me forever already.


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 9, 2015)

My 2nd box loaded:

The Beauty Crop Lighting Crew Highlighting Cream (swapping)

Malin+Goetz Grapefruit Cleanser (received in another box, but will use)

Malin+Goetz Vitamin E Moisturizer (swapping)

Amika Nourishing Mask (received in another box, but will use)

Living Proof Dry Shampoo (receiving in the Editor Box, but will use)

LOC product, seems to be eyeshadow (will definitely swap)

I'm happy with the box. I have literally no interest in any of the LOC products, just like I had no interest in any of Memebox's house brand makeup. I hope these products don't show up in boxes every time they have a launch.


----------



## cherienova (Nov 9, 2015)

Whaaaa, not impressed this month. You would think they would really up the boxes, right before the holidays to get us excited. Maybe its just me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My items: 

Sumbody Salt Scrub

Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris perfume (I just got a perfume sample last month) 

eSalon Perfect Ending Leave In Conditioner
MAKE Face Gloss (I just got a shimmer product last month)
LOC Shadow


----------



## Emily Thompson (Nov 9, 2015)

FINALLY my Tati box is loaded and confirmed in my main account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 10, 2015)

cherienova said:


> Whaaaa, not impressed this month. You would think they would really up the boxes, right before the holidays to get us excited. Maybe its just me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My items:
> 
> ...


I'm getting the same box. I'm a little nervous about this "face gloss" stuff.


----------



## cherienova (Nov 10, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I'm getting the same box. I'm a little nervous about this "face gloss" stuff.


Same, I already have a bit of acne/combo skin...not sure how that is going to help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 10, 2015)

cherienova said:


> Same, I already have a bit of acne/combo skin...not sure how that is going to help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here, I was wondering if it would work as a lipgloss?

@@Jay.Aitch.Gee what do you think?


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Nov 10, 2015)

Don't official box pages load on the 10th of the month?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 10, 2015)

I made a swaps thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/138333-november-2015-birchbox-swaps/


----------



## sakura33 (Nov 10, 2015)

It's interesting- the "what was sampled this month" link just updated for Nov and a good 1/3 of all the samples is perfume. Lots of dry shampoo too. This is the least amount of variety in samples I think I've seen. I was wondering why there are so many repeat/similar boxes being shared.


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 10, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> maybe they are just catching onto people using the cheat or something. my cheat still wont work but i have a tracking number on my account. i also got an email this morning for a free key chain for being a long time subscriber! woo hoo!


Did you know that the keychain will count as a $10 item until you go to check out. If you add $25 worth of stuff you can qualify for a free mystery sample and use a code. Or at least this is how it worked when I got mine in August.


----------



## mascara117827 (Nov 10, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> My 2nd box loaded:
> 
> The Beauty Crop Lighting Crew Highlighting Cream (swapping)
> 
> ...


Record scratch. My box changed today in the PM; I didn't even know it could do that. I'm seriously bummed.

theBalm Frat Boy blush (useless, swapping)

Beenigma All in One Face cream (useless, swapping)

Dr. Jart Water Replenishment mask (will use)

Parlor by Jeff Chastain Curl Cream (WHAT? Curl cream?? huh? This is so far off of my profile, I just can't even, swapping)

LOC crap (swapping)

I went from having a nice box this AM to a complete garbage box in the PM. Sigh. I'm cancelling the 2nd sub as I type this.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 10, 2015)

I received my second box today. As @@Jay.Aitch.Gee said before, the LOC impress me shadow stick is really nice. It creates a fading smoky look when applied on the entire lid, I love it!
The Make face gloss is confusing, it's sticky and does not create a substantial glowy look that will make me ignore the tacky feeling. I tried it on my lips and it works okay as lip balm. There is no gloss, but at least it seems to moisture.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 11, 2015)

Make face gloss has 3 ingredients: Hydrogenated Polyisobutene, Ethylene / Propylene / Styrene Copolymer, and Butylene / Ethylene / Styrene Copolymer.
I checked if they are safe ingredients on Goodguide.com and they all are safe, common lip gloss ingredients. Here are the links:
http://www.goodguide.com/ingredients/153324-hydrogenated-polyisobutene-ingredient-information-reviews
http://www.goodguide.com/ingredients/166496-ethylene-propylene-styrene-copolymer-ingredient-information-reviews
http://www.goodguide.com/ingredients/400444-butylene-ethylene-styrene-copolymer-ingredient-information-reviews

Birchbox or Make website does not list the ingredients (weird). I had to dig through Amazon photos to find a photo of the box. I wanted to share this information in case you want to use it as a lip product, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 11, 2015)

I got the make gloss tonight and it confused me too. I had to look up what it was and when it said highlighter I exclaimed out loud "Whaaaaaatttt???". Its very sticky and I don't want it on my face. I'll give it a try though.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 11, 2015)

crescentmoon said:


> I got the make gloss tonight and it confused me too. I had to look up what it was and when it said highlighter I exclaimed out loud "Whaaaaaatttt???". Its very sticky and I don't want it on my face. I'll give it a try though.


It is not for the face.  It's a lipgloss.  I think they intend it to be like a highlight in the middle of the lips over whatever lipstick the user is wearing.  I so wish they had less confusing names for the products and better descriptions.  Facegloss?  What is wrong with their marketing department?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 11, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Make face gloss has 3 ingredients: Hydrogenated Polyisobutene, Ethylene / Propylene / Styrene Copolymer, and Butylene / Ethylene / Styrene Copolymer.
> 
> I checked if they are safe ingredients on Goodguide.com and they all are safe, common lip gloss ingredients. Here are the links:
> 
> ...


Yes, this.  ^^^^^

It's a lipgloss/middle-of-the-lip highlight thing.  Make's marketing department ... face gloss ... smdh.


----------



## carothcj (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm cracking up. i honestly thought the face gloss what a highlighter for your face and I was so confused as to why it was clear and stick. hilarious.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 11, 2015)

carothcj said:


> I'm cracking up. i honestly thought the face gloss what a highlighter for your face and I was so confused as to why it was clear and stick. hilarious.


Oh, don't worry.  That's what I thought it was at 1st, too.  But then people started saying it's sticky.  I'm glad pearldrop posted those links, because I sure as heck couldn't find them.  Unfortunately, the Make website says:

"Brightening and subtly illuminating Face Gloss refreshes tired and dull skin in a vitamin-rich formulation that is colorless, enhances skin appearance, balances and maintains moisture. Perfect for wearing on natural skin or as a soft luster finish over foundation and powder.

Usage: Apply with fingertips or brush and pat repeatedly on desired areas."  Uh oh.  

http://makebeauty.com/face-gloss.html


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 11, 2015)

@@PeridotCricket I think Make intended this product to be highlighter, but it turned out bad. On the Birchbox getting ready video Juliette also uses it as highlighter and it looks as sticky. I read the reviews on Birchbox product page and some recommended applying it on cheekbones using a stipple brush to reduce stickiness. I will just use it as lip balm, applied it before sleeping last night and it's still there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Nov 11, 2015)

'PeridotCricket' said:


> It is not for the face.  It's a lipgloss.  I think they intend it to be like a highlight in the middle of the lips over whatever lipstick the user is wearing.  I so wish they had less confusing names for the products and better descriptions.






'carothcj' said:


> I'm cracking up. i honestly thought the face gloss what a highlighter for your face and I was so confused as to why it was clear and stick. hilarious.




Man,I wish it was intended for lips - then this would be a boring and unoriginal product, but at least one that makes sense. But alas, it's meant for the face. From the product description: 

That’s why we were thrilled when we discovered MAKE’s Face Gloss. Just a tiny touch of gloss along the bridge of your nose or dabbed on your cheekbones, and you’ll be getting your glow on in no time. With minimal effort, this colorless, vitamin-rich formula refreshes dull skin and gives you a dewy, healthy radiance.

Ewww, put this on my nose?!? maybe if I wanted the shine and clogged pores of a 15 year old boy...

I can't help but wonder if this stuff is a result of a production error in the MAKE lab:  

Technician #1: "oh shit, what are we gonna do with all this oddly sticky-yet-thin clear ooze??" 

Technician #2: "I know, we'll call my cousin! He got a B- in a marketing course at State back in '93 - he'll be able to help!"


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 11, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> It is not for the face. It's a lipgloss. I think they intend it to be like a highlight in the middle of the lips over whatever lipstick the user is wearing. I so wish they had less confusing names for the products and better descriptions. Facegloss? What is wrong with their marketing department?


No really that is from birchbox's description from their product page. I double checked before I posted.

Yeah I think this is a product fail.


----------



## carothcj (Nov 11, 2015)

First semi sneak peak for December! Any super sleuths out there see anything they recognize?


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Nov 11, 2015)

carothcj said:


> First semi sneak peak for December! Any super sleuths out there see anything they recognize?
> 
> 
> 
> image.png


There's a BAGGU reusable bag on the table in front of her - maybe that will be a plus item next month?


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 11, 2015)

Background:

I see a candle travel tin

A ring holder

Umbra frane

Couch/table:

I see a stetch ponytail holder from summer( guessing just for effect)

I see the crescent moon cosmetic bag

I see the pom pom hat thats in the store


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 11, 2015)

Ooh also see in background crabtree hand cream set


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 11, 2015)

One last thing and I might be wildly off the mark. The thing in the right hand corner that they didnt cover up. That looks like a sample of benefit bb air patrol. Also the hope box may be the curated box cover.


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 11, 2015)

Lorelei is probably wearing one of the plus items. My guess is her giant watch or bracelet. Or maybe Birchbox is bringing back Bumpits.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 11, 2015)

There is a December thread!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Nov 12, 2015)

@@crescentmoon - nice Birchbox forensic work there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hectors Friend (Nov 12, 2015)

artemiss said:


> Getting:
> 
> *Catharine Malandrino style de paris*: Nope
> 
> ...


Seems like they sent this box to alot of us.  Not excited, mine is out for delivery today.   

I really hope they don't start featuring more of their brand in the boxes.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Nov 12, 2015)

Wondering if this happened to anyone else? I received two confirmation emails saying I was receiving the guest editor box after all the chaos of sample choice night for Aces. It even showed that box in the cheat. However, when my box loaded officially, it is some random box of samples. I really hate that you cannot get a Birchbox rep on the phone directly anymore, sent a message. We will see what they have to say.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 12, 2015)

invisiblegirl said:


> Wondering if this happened to anyone else? I received two confirmation emails saying I was receiving the guest editor box after all the chaos of sample choice night for Aces. It even showed that box in the cheat. However, when my box loaded officially, it is some random box of samples. I really hate that you cannot get a Birchbox rep on the phone directly anymore, sent a message. We will see what they have to say.


You can chat through the website, they're online now. Just click on the little help box on the bottom right corner, when it has a speech balloon it means they are available.


----------



## emwdz (Nov 12, 2015)

I got my box today. I received:

Temple Spa Shower Gel: I'm really confused. Birchbox's description is "mint, peppermint, basil" and the picture is this product http://www.templespa.com/la-la-lagoon with corresponding ingredients, but the actual product I received says eucalyptus, ylang ylang, and patchouli, which is completely different from the description on BB and the company website? Either way, I dislike it, it smells medicinal.

 ​Make Face Gloss: Man, I thought you guys were joking. I'm a highlighter addict and thought maybe it was a product you guys weren't comfortable with or didn't like or didn't understand... but this is a clear lip gloss, what the bleep?! Maybe it would work under or over foundation to make it dewy, but I am NOT going to be the one to try. 

Living Proof Dry Shampoo: I already got this in the Tati box, but am happy with a back-up, it's expensive for dry shampoo.

Liz Earle Moisturizer: Yet to try, but happy with receiving.

LOC shadow stick in Impress Me: Not at all what I would call "rose gold." It's more like a purple-y brown, at least on me. Knowing that I would have chosen another color.

All in all, 3 misleading products make one super confusing box.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 12, 2015)

I got the same box as @@emwdz  

The shower gel and the Liz Earle product smell really bad.  

The only thing I like is the LOC shadow stick.

I always think I'll try dry shampoo, but I never do.

And then there's the Make face gloss. That's already in my trash can.


----------



## Noel Snow (Nov 12, 2015)

LuckyMoon said:


> I got the same box as @@emwdz
> 
> The shower gel and the Liz Earle product smell really bad.
> 
> ...


Same box here. I was glad impress me was purple. Yes, the Liz Earl and shower gel smell bad. I still haven't used the Temple Spa shampoo because it stinks. As much as I made fun of that Beaver Shampoo at least it smelled like Pantene.


----------



## hiheather (Nov 13, 2015)

Got my box last week and kinda love it. This is my first month with BB after like a year hiatus.

What I got:

amika Perk Up Dry Shampoo - meh about this one I have bleached hair that never gets oily. Adding it to the swap pile.

BioRepublic Skincare Cucumber Breeze Soothing Fiber Mask - pretty excited for this actually.

Davines This Is A Relaxing Moisturizing Fluid - actually tried this before flat ironing my hair last night and umpf my hair is so soft ans I love how it smells. Gonna try to hoard these samples if people don't want theirs.

LOC One &amp; Done Shadow Stick in Nite Owl - swap pile. I hate hate shadoa sticks I wish I'd gotten the red lippie.

theBalm in Balm Desert - LOVE this I have already declared it my new holy grail bronzer.


----------



## hiheather (Nov 13, 2015)

Do I get anything referring friends? And if I sign my BF up for a box will I get any awesomeness for referring him?

Sorry for the questions, but I knew if anybody knew the answers it would be ya'll. I think my BF would love to get a box but I wanna get the most bang for my buck before I pull the trigger.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 14, 2015)

hiheather said:


> Do I get anything referring friends? And if I sign my BF up for a box will I get any awesomeness for referring him?
> 
> Sorry for the questions, but I knew if anybody knew the answers it would be ya'll. I think my BF would love to get a box but I wanna get the most bang for my buck before I pull the trigger.


You get 50 points ($5) for each person who signs up using your referral link. When you click on "Invite Friends" you will see your unique link. You can create a new account for your BF using that link and he can also use "5BOXGIFT" promo code on the checkout page, so that he can get $5 off of his first box (this code is valid until December 9),


----------



## hiheather (Nov 15, 2015)

@@pearldrop Thanks so much for the info! Signing him up ASAP. I'm so using his account for points to spoil myself though! Mawhaha.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 15, 2015)

Tracking for my box, (i live in northern Ohio along the lake) it says it went south instead of north from TN to GA. Then that's it, it never said it left GA then the next day, on the 11th it says Electronic Information Received by USPS in Fishers, IN. But my box isn't there. i'm so confused lol. Ever happened to anyone else?


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 16, 2015)

When it says that, I take it to mean that USPS has the information for it. not that it physically has it in hand. It should update soon.


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 16, 2015)

If you received the Make Face Gloss sample this month and already reviewed "MAKE Skin Illuminator &amp; Face Gloss Duo" listing for 10 points, you can go back to review once more and get 10 additional points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They changed the listing to " MAKE Face Gloss" and sent me an email to review it, today.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Nov 17, 2015)

i just got an email for a code TAKEOFF10 good for 24 hours $10.00 off $50.00 or more if anyone is interested


----------



## Abbigail Beaty (Nov 17, 2015)

Question: am I the only one who thought everyone was getting a LOC product this month? I could've sworn this was advertised but CS is saying it wasn't. Not really a big deal but i know if anyone else saw an advertisement for it, it would be someone on here!


----------



## Queennie (Nov 17, 2015)

Got my box today!

Dr. Jart+ Water Replenishment Cotton Sheet Mask - Looks interesting! Will have to try in the colder months approaching soon

theBalm Frat Boy Blusher - Tiny sample! Super cute though, first theBalm sample in this type of packaging

Davines This is a Relaxing Moisturizing Fluid - What a name first of all! Generous sample, 1.69 fl oz, very heavy! Not the biggest fan of the smell though

Avene Hydrance Serum - Tiny sample as well! Looks interesting though, love their mist

LOC Shadow Stick in Impress Me - They sure did impress me! While the sample is small, and I wish i came in the lip color packaging so I do not need to sharpen, the formula is fantastic! Also love the color

Love the box this month! Hope you guys love our boxes this month as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 17, 2015)

Still no November box in-hand for me.  My mail is being forwarded.  Stuff is making a trip from Omaha to Colorado and back before getting on the right track and getting delivered.  Such fun, not.   I have never lived in Colorado and I have not requested to have my mail forwarded there.  I might have my November Birchbox by Christmas.  I'm not sure I care.  I've cancelled my account again and I plan to leave it that way and just subscribe to Scentbird for a while.  Birchbox and I need to take a break.  But this also means my Scentbird vial for November will be in mail-forwarding Hell, too.  Ugh.


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 18, 2015)

Abbigailnb said:


> Question: am I the only one who thought everyone was getting a LOC product this month? I could've sworn this was advertised but CS is saying it wasn't. Not really a big deal but i know if anyone else saw an advertisement for it, it would be someone on here!


I thought I saw one too but now I can't find it. But you're definitely not alone in thinking that.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 18, 2015)

Here is a picture of my box. I'm looking forward to trying the lipstick although it's not a color I would pick. I've gotten the fragrance sample before and it's ok. I'm looking forward to using the blush and the Ayres body scrub.



Spoiler


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 18, 2015)

Did not like the smell of the Ayres body scrub....loved the frat boy...


----------



## Pixels (Nov 19, 2015)

Just picked up another box fingers crossed it's a good one for $2.50 back in ebates and a $5 box - can't beat it.


----------



## cpl100 (Nov 20, 2015)

Just opened my box.  I got the curated box.  Very odd that there is nothing inside the little pillow pack.  It's supposed to have the shadow stick and the Shiseido product.


----------



## jewdiful (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm excited for the curated box - I've received the Jane Iredale stain before, actually I loved it so much I bought a 3ct lot of the minis on eBay haha. So I'll be glad to have another spare (worth giving up the 10 review points since I've sampled it already!)

edit: I keep screwing up and posting in the wrong post, haha. I got the curated box this month (like I obviously plan to do for December too, lol) and I'm pleased with it. I do love that the curated boxes come so quickly, usually at least a few days faster than my boxes come otherwise. 

My favorite sample was the LOC shadow stick. I wear contacts and have sensitive eyes, it's usually a toss up whether a shimmery shadow stick/cream will end up wearing off into my eyes and causing irritation. This one didn't so yay! I'm considering getting another color or two eventually.


----------

